# I am doing "something" !!



## MDWine (Feb 1, 2007)

I haven't done a pen in a while.  It's cold in the basement shop, and I'm afraid of messing up a finish, so my "production" has slowed down.

Now, some members here would say it's because I've taken up carving charicatures of Santa and snowmen... OK, maybe I've not concentrated so much on pens lately... but I have done some other flat work.

Here's a few pics of a rod wrapping jig, used to wrap thread around the fishing rod and the various 'fixtures' (like the line guides).  The track allows me to narrow the gap, to offer varing degrees of support.

I still need to get a slow motor so I can add one more fixture, to spin the rod slowly while the epoxy finish cures.  

(Lou, I may even try to finish a pen this weekend, just to see if I can remember!! [][)] )

http://www.popnbug.com/jig-index.htm


----------



## rovercat (Feb 1, 2007)

A larger photo of the Rod Wrapper would be nice. What speed motor are you looking fore I may have one. Have you built many rods? Is this a fly rod or spinning rod? I would be embaresed to show a photo of my rod wrapper. The first one I used in 1971 had a mouse trap for thread tension. Worked great.


----------



## MDWine (Feb 1, 2007)

I actually do have a motor, I just need to make a bracket for it to mount to the jig.  This jig could be used for any kind of rod, but I'm making my first fly rod.  On of my fellow TU'ers is guiding me along.  I'll get a few pics of the jig finished, felted and thread mounted.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Feb 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MDWine_
> <br />I haven't done a pen in a while.  It's cold in the basement shop, and I'm afraid of messing up a finish, so my "production" has slowed down.
> 
> Now, some members here would say it's because I've taken up carving charicatures of Santa and snowmen... OK, maybe I've not concentrated so much on pens lately... but I have done some other flat work.
> ...



..this looks for me more like a ShopSmith than a rod wrapping jig, or do I miss here something??


----------



## penodr (Feb 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MDWine_
> <br />I haven't done a pen in a while.  It's cold in the basement shop, and I'm afraid of messing up a finish, so my "production" has slowed down.
> 
> Now, some members here would say it's because I've taken up carving charicatures of Santa and snowmen... OK, maybe I've not concentrated so much on pens lately... but I have done some other flat work.
> ...



Wow, it is a small world. I'm just down the street in Centreville. I end up going through your neck of the woods at least twice a month.

Dave


----------



## MDWine (Feb 2, 2007)

It seems the URL was removed from the post!  rovercat was able to see it last night!  It was there, really it was!!  

Try this one:

http://www.popnbug.com/jig-index.htm

EDIT: maybe he didn't!  I just re-read his comment back!!  I never claimed to be the sharpest tool in the shed !


----------



## rovercat (Feb 2, 2007)

Very nice rod wrapper. What are you going to use for thread tenson? I use the reg tensoners and set them at a 45 deg angle and it seams, for me anyway to work smoother.I hope this is OK. You might find this sit helpfull for your rod building http://www.rodbuildingforum.com/ You will find me there to.


----------



## JimGo (Feb 2, 2007)

Dave, Draken, DCBluesman, EMackrell, CarverKen, DeputyMike, Samuel07, and I all live in the NOVA region (as does MDWine, but I'm not sure we can include him in our group any more!).


----------



## Rudy Vey (Feb 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MDWine_
> <br />It seems the URL was removed from the post!  rovercat was able to see it last night!  It was there, really it was!!
> 
> Try this one:
> ...



that's more like it... nice!!


----------



## bob393 (Feb 4, 2007)

Nice work, can we see a rod when your finished?


----------



## DCBluesman (Feb 4, 2007)

Michael  - I'll be looking for that pen.  I might also have a piece of Big Rob's pomelle bubinga for you if I actually see a pen!


----------



## MDWine (Feb 5, 2007)

DEAL!!


----------



## BigRob777 (Feb 5, 2007)

Michael,
There ya go.  I've just bought another board, but the pomelle doesn't look quite as nice.  I'll know when it gets here.  Where do you get your tracks?  I used to get mine from woodcraft, but they seemed to stop carrying the tee part and only carry the stationary part.
Rob


----------



## MDWine (Feb 8, 2007)

Rob,
I got the track from Woodcraft, but used regular hex head bolts instead of the "T" bolts they sell (and I bought)!  I found that the T-bolts didn't slide in the track very well at all, some from the package didn't even fit!  The bolts I used are shorter anyway, and prevent them from sticking up.
I may get some smaller 'handles' for it, these are a tad large for the application.  Now what I need to do is FINISH THAT DARN ROD!!


----------



## BigRob777 (Feb 8, 2007)

Michael,
There's a long piece, that fits into the Tee track, but I forget what it's called.  I have it on my cross-cut sled.  It's better than bolts, for accuracy, but it doesn't lock down.  It's the solid piece, that's in the form of the tee, like a sled runner.  WC used to carry it, but stopped.  At least the local one did.  I cut it up for jigs, but need more.  I want a cross-cut sled for my band saw too.  You know me, I'm too cheap to buy one, if I can build one to my own specs.  I'm saving my money for my new shop, which isn't built yet.  I did get some shelving units that the local school was tossing out.  Some of them have curly and birdseye maple fronts, but nothing to write home about.

What types of fishing do you do?  I had a design in my head similar to this, powered by a drill, but never built it. That was 15 years ago.  I can't fish very often, with my back being bad and all.  I loved bluefishing out of Barnegate Light, in Jersey.  The bluefish were at least 28" long.  I never did learn to like the taste though.
Rob


----------



## MDWine (Feb 9, 2007)

Rob, I do mostly freshwater fly fishing, but don't descriminate agains spinning!  What ever it takes!  I don't saltwater fish much, only because of the cost of charters and such.  I never had much luck surf fishing, but never persued it very hard either... the brine is too far away!  

I have a rotisserie motor that I will adapt to spin the rod.  It goes slow enough to keep the finish from sagging on one spot.  I havent' quite gotten that far yet.  I installed a thread tensioner on the tab in the middle, I'll have to update the pictures.


----------



## JimGo (Feb 9, 2007)

You know, if you hook up the rotisserie over the grill, you can cook us some nice food, and we can all hang out and watch the finish dry.  Plus, the smoke and the heat will act as accelerants.


----------



## BigRob777 (Feb 9, 2007)

Michael,
Cool idea.  I live a bit closer, I guess.  It takes me 1 and a half hours to get to the beach on a good day.  I've caught a 7 pound Sea Trout off of the surf in the Delaware Bay, but that's been years.  I used to go shark fishing there too and I once caught a 35 pound sting ray.  I still have the stinger.  I'd make it into a pen, if I could, but the shape is an odd one.  It may fragment too.

I like Jim's idea, though I've been on a diet for a month and have lost almost 11 pounds.  My blood sugar is cut in 1/3, almost.  My Dr. is happy and so is my wife.[]

Rob


----------

